
ITUNES TERMS AND CONDITIONS: The Graphic Novel - chris-at
http://itunestandc.tumblr.com/
======
brudgers
It is being drawn page by page. The archive is here:

[http://itunestandc.tumblr.com/archive](http://itunestandc.tumblr.com/archive)

------
laserDinosaur
Do the pictures have anything to do with the text? I'm not sure I'm getting
what the point of it is (eg.
[http://itunestandc.tumblr.com/post/131617412041/page-35-afte...](http://itunestandc.tumblr.com/post/131617412041/page-35-after-
mort-walker))

~~~
kitwalker12
I feel they are just styled after iconic strips by the mentioned artist

